# Isn't she cute ?



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

All the better to lick you with.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a darling little tongue it is too!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Cute as a bug!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Adorable! that's all I can think of!!! Precious!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Awe, what a sweety.


----------



## Malasarus (Apr 4, 2016)

Hahah! I love dogs when they do this, so precious!


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

So sweet! My Summer does that too. She gets fretted with herself and shakes her head trying to throw her tongue back in her mouth. Love her.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Like many older, smaller dogs, Tamara had to have a lot of teeth removed. On this side of her mouth, she doesn't have enough teeth to hold the tongue in place so it sticks out all the time !

We were a bit surprised at first after her teeth extractions, didn't expect that, but she still is cute and we love her !


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwwww...she's adorable. What a sweet looking face, in spite of her sticking her tongue out at us. :tongue:lol. I LOVE Chihuahuas. My little girl had a lot of teeth pulled. Her tongue didn't stick out but her lip did something funny. What a great little breed Chi's are. And your darling Tamara has such pretty coloring. Cute photo!


----------

